# nail tech



## littlemissjj (Oct 17, 2010)

hi, i am wanting to move to australia for a better lifestyle. I am a qualified nail technichian, would i get a visa to move to austraila with this? thanks


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Somehow I doubt it littlemiss for I doubt that you will find nail techician on the SOL listings you can find via the Professionals section on Workers - Visas & Immigration or even under the Employer Sponsor occupation listings you can also find via that page.
Check under eligibility for nominationand you should find a listing reference with the latter.
Are you from a country that has WHVs for Oz and young enough to come out for a couple of years anyway - Visa Options - Working Holiday - Visas & Immigration


----------

